# How to EXCEL your Segmented Lathe Project Dimensions



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

How many of us scramble for a calculator when cutting those bits and pieces for segmented lathe projects? I made this simple spreadsheet thing so that I can accurately determine the length of each component. All you gotta do is refer to the planned diameter, then look under the appropriate 'Number of Segments' to determine the length of each piece. By length, I'm referring to the outside length dimension of your mitered segments as shown by the calipers below.





Easy!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

You can expand on this to include other diameters and segments too. I prefer to stick with segment counts divisible by '2' because I like to touch up the kiss cuts on my edge sander. As here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25334
Though a project with 5, 7, or 9 segments would be interesting too!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!!

Lew


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I should add, that if you want to make your own Excel spreadsheet, the formula I used is: =A3*3.141/$B$3 and so on. Real easy, but I have this chart pinned to the wall now, so I'll never really have to stop and calculate the measurements any more. Perhaps I should have included an angle calculator, for the respective segments per ring, but so far I am still capable of doing this in my head. However, it would be 360/number of segments. Then you split that number in two if you want each mating face to bisect the angle equally. In the sample segment pictured above, it was cut for a ring of 12 segments, so it needs a 30-degree angle. Each side was cut at 15 degrees, and so at 24 joints, 24 X 15 = 360.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The 'length' refers to the outside length of your mitered cuts.
I'm now cutting some handles for socket chisels… stay tuned!


----------

